# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الوقت وعلاقته بأعضاء الجسم

## elhasni78

*  الوقت وعلاقته بأعضاء الجسم * ********** عند إتباع النظام الغذائى المتوازن فى أوقات محددة ومواعيد منتظمة يساعد ذلك الجسم على التخلص من الكيماويات والسموم الموجودة به* * من الساعة 9 – 11 مساءا*  *هذا الوقت الذى يتم فيه التخلص من السموم الزائدة فى الجهاز اللمفاوى**لذلك فإن هذا الوقت يجب تمضيته فى هدوء. فإذا كانت ربة المنزل لا زالت تعمل فى أعمال المنزل أو فى متابعة الأبناء فى أداء واجباتهم المدرسية فإن ذلك سيكون له تأثير سلبى على صحتها.* *من الساعة 11 مساءا – 1 صباحا*  *فذلك ميعاد تخلص الكبد من السموم ويكون هذا الوقت المثالى للنوم العميق.* * من الساعة 1 – 3 صباحا*  *فذلك ميعاد تخلص المرارة من السموم وأيضا يكون وقت مثالى للنوم العميق.* * من الساعة 3 – 5 صباحا*  *فذلك ميعاد تخلص الرئة من السموم**ولذلك سنجد أن المريض الذى يعانى من السعال فإنه سوف يعانى أكثر فى هذا الوقت والسبب فى ذلك أن عملية التخلص من السموم قد بدأت فى الجهاز التنفسى فلا داعى لتناول دواء لإيقاف أو تهدئة السعال فى هذا الوقت وذلك لمنع التدخل فى عملية تخلص الرئة من السموم الموجودة بها*  *وهنا تظهر فائدة صلاة الليل...*  *وهنا ننصح المدخنين أن لا يقوموا بالتدخين فى هذا الوقت لأن ذلك يمنع أيضا عملية التصريف للسموم عن طريق إضافة سموم جديدة بدلا من تصريف القديم.* * الساعة 5 صباحا* *فذلك ميعاد تخلص القولون من السموم**لذلك يجب التبول فى مثل هدا الوقت لتفريغ المثانة لمساعدة القولون على التخلص من السموم.* *وهنا ننصح الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الإمساك المزمن أن يواظبوا على الأستيقاظ فى هذا الوقت (5 صباحا) لكى يساعدوا القولون على العمل والتصريف.**وفى خلال عدة أيام سينتهى الإمساك المزمن مع ضرورة الإلتزام أيضا بالغذاء المتوازن*. * الساعة 7 – 9 صباحا*  *فذلك ميعاد إمتصاص الغذاء فى الأمعاء الدقيقة**فيجب أن يتم تناول وجبة الإفطار فى هذا الوقت.*  *أما المرضى الذين يعانون من الأنيميا ونقص الهيموجلوبين فى الدم فيجب أن يتناولوا وجبة الإفطار قبل الساعة 6.30 صباحا* *أما من يرغب فى المحافظة على سلامة جسمه وعقله يجب أن يتناول وجبة إفطاره قبل الساعة 7.30 صباحا. والأشخاص الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار وتعودوا على ذلك يجب أن يغيروا عاداتهم لأن ذلك من أهم أسباب تلف الكبد. والتأخر فى تناول وجبة الإفطار حتى الساعة 9 – 10 صباحا أفضل من عدم تناولها على الإطلاق.** من منتصف الليل – 4 صباحا*  *هو الوقت الذى ينتج فيه النخاع العظمى خلايا الدم**لذلك يجب أن ننام مبكرا... وننام جيدا وبعمق.* *إن النوم المتأخر والإستيقاظ المتأخر يعملان على تعطيل الجسم من التخلص من السموم الموجودة به*                                                       Valuable Information ..*معلومات ثمينة..**Correct timing to drink water, will maximize its effectiveness on the Human body.* *الوقت المناسب لشرب الماء.. سوف يضاعف فوائده على جسم الإنسان..**Two (02) glass of water - After waking up -  Helps activate internal organs* *عدد (2) كأس من الماء بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم – يساعد على تنشيط الدورة الدموية.**One (01) glasses of water  - 30 minutes before meal - Help digestion* *كأس (1) من الماء – قبل الوجبة بنصف ساعة – يساعد على الهضم .**One (01) glass of water - Before taking a bath - Helps lower blood pressure* *كأس (1) من الماء – قبل الاستحمام – يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم.**One (01) glass of water - Before sleep  - To avoid stroke or heart attack* *كأس (1) من الماء – قبل النوم – يجنب السكتة أو النوبات القلبية.*Please pass this to the people you care about...  * فضلا... مررها لكل من تعز*                      --  *Ensemble pour préserver notre patrimoine, ensemble pour des Actions novatrices, ensemble pour un développement durable.* ********************************** *Cordialement et avec respect* *Mbarek AJEROD**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

